# Combien de temps Passé



## Alex543 (14 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Combien de temps avez vous passé sur votre mac Aujourd'hui ?
perso 7h depuis ce matin. (je précise pour jaipastoutcompris) je suis encore en cours hihi


Une photo en pleine action est la bienvenue. (j'en mettrai une)


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2008)

Une bonne dizaine d'heures, depuis minuit.


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Combien de temps avez vous passé sur votre mac Aujourd'hui ?
> perso 7h depuis ce matin. (je précise pour jaipastoutcompris) je suis encore en cours hihi


Y'a un prix, pour le premier ?!...
Faut un intéressement, si y'a concours !... 



Alex543 a dit:


> Une photo en pleine action est la bienvenue. (j'en mettrai une)


Ça va être monotone...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai ( provisoirement ) plus de mac, alors hein


----------



## Alex543 (14 Juin 2008)

Pauvre Pierrou. Tu n'en as plus pour longtemps ? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
Je serais quand même un peu


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

sur mon mac, habituellement je ne passe pas trop de temps, voire même pas du tout.

Il a beau presque tout faire, il ne fait pas encore pèse personne et machine à café.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Il a beau presque tout faire, il ne fait pas encore pèse personne et machine à café.



Tain déjà qu'on a des vies de merde, mais alors toi donc si on résume, tu passes ton temps à te peser en buvant des cafés :mouais:

Et bah...


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juin 2008)

Chez moi _Informations système_ m'indique 74,3 kg , la jauge de café en grains est aux 3/4 , et il ne reste presque plus de filtres.

Je regrette seulement que les Macs n'aient pas de porte-gobelet intégré, comme sur certains PC. C'est pourtant bien pratique...


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juin 2008)

sais pas .... 4h peut etre ? plus ? moins ?


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

SI l'iMac de Kisbizz à son porte gobelet, demande lui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Combien de temps avez vous passé sur votre mac Aujourd'hui ?
> perso 7h depuis ce matin. (je précise pour jaipastoutcompris) je suis encore en cours hihi
> ...


 
Cher jeune,

Tu as un mac, tu en es fier et très content, c'est bien.
Tu viens de passer 7 heures "dessus" (hum...) et tout esbaudi de cette performance tu brûles de le dire à quelqu'un, persuadé qu'un tel exploit te vaudra rire de sympathie, connivence et même, n'ayont pas peur des mots, admiration.

Comme tu es loin d'être un imbécile, tu as réfléchi et trouvé un moyen de nous parler de toi tout en faisant sermblant de t'intéresser à nous - tu as ouvert un sujet, le sourire aux lèvres, persuadé de recueillir émerveillement et profusion de kikikalapugrosse par temps passé devant un écran interposé.

Las !
Cet endroit est peuplé de vieux cons indécrotables, aigris, grincheux et mal polis - vieux cons ayant tendance à considérer leur ordinateur comme un outil dont il n'y a lieu ni d'être fier, ni d'avoir honte, ni de farcir les oreilles d'autrui avec la façon dont ils s'en servent.
C'est bête...

Alors, en leur nom :

*ON EN A RIEN A BATTRE ET AU BAR L'ENTOUSIASME BEAT DES MACIDOLATRES NOUS LES BRISE MENU !!!*

Voilà,
Cordialement,
Ponk.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

Et sinon autre question : combien de temps voudrais tu passer avec PonkHead ?


----------



## Alex543 (16 Juin 2008)

C'est sur pas beaucoup


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et sinon autre question : combien de temps voudrais tu passer avec PonkHead ?



toute la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Quoi ?

J'ai glissé un compliment :


PonkHead a dit:


> Comme tu es loin d'être un imbécile


Et j'ai été poli :


PonkHead a dit:


> Cordialement,


 
C'est bien, non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est bien, non ?


 
Oui mais est ce que tu fais le repassage ? :rateau:


----------



## prasath (16 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et sinon autre question : combien de temps voudrais tu passer avec PonkHead ?


Moi je le veux bien comme voisin de palier, j'irais souvent squatter son mac pour passer moins de temps sur le mien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais est ce que tu fais le repassage ? :rateau:


 
Tiens, oui, on pourrait fusionner, bonne idée : combien de temps, aujourd'hui, avez-vous passé à faire du repassage ?

Ah ouais, ah ouais, ah ouais !

Bon, je commence (lol) : 0 pour l'instant ! (mdr)


----------



## jugnin (16 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quoi ?
> 
> J'ai glissé un compliment :
> 
> ...



Ah ouais, pour le coup, j'le trouve pas très enhthousiasthe siffle, notre ami (<-- j'suis gentil aussi, hein ?).

Sinon, j'y passe plein d'temps, sur mon Mac. C'est trop bien. Franchement, c'est autre philosophie. Sans parler de l'ivresse procurée par la sensation d'appartenir à une communauté à la fois ouverte et élitiste.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, oui, on pourrait fusionner, bonne idée : combien de temps, aujourd'hui, avez-vous passé à faire du repassage ?
> 
> Ah ouais, ah ouais, ah ouais !
> 
> Bon, je commence (lol) : 0 pour l'instant ! (mdr)


 
Non tu fais erreur ! 

Combien de temps avez vous passé à faire du repassage devant votre mac ?  


Ca va réduire les effectifs


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> C'est sur pas beaucoup


 
Oooooooo........

Tu boudes ?

C'pas grave, tu sais ? T'en ouvrira d'autres des sujets, allez...
Fais pas la gueule.


----------



## Alex543 (16 Juin 2008)

Hooo faut bien accepter des critiques. Même un peu vigoureuses


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Hooo faut bien accepter des critiques. Même un peu vigoureuse


 
Ah bon c'était des critiques ? 

ps : n'oublie pas de demander à ponkhead d'être ton ami


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Hooo faut bien accepter des critiques. Même un peu vigoureuses


Ah, ben ça va alors.

Donc je peux le dire : Ponk a raison, tu as ouvert un sujet tout merdique. 
Allez, un p'tit coup d'rouge et on en parle plus, mais ne recommence pas, hein.


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Sinon, j'y passe plein d'temps, sur mon Mac. C'est trop bien. Franchement, c'est autre philosophie. Sans parler de l'ivresse procurée par la sensation d'appartenir à une communauté à la fois ouverte et élitiste.



J'ai le même rapport conflictuel avec mon fer à repasser, c'est trop d'la balle ce sentiment de puissance onaniste .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> J'ai le même rapport conflictuel avec mon fer à repasser, c'est trop d'la balle ce sentiment de puissance onaniste .


 
Un mac chauffe-t-il suffisament pour servir de fer à repasser ?

Vous avez trois heures, l'épreuve compte pour la note finale, coefficient 2 - et je précise pour les feignants exhibitionistes, que d'argumenter à coup de photos de leurs derrière ne leur vaudra qu'une très sale note !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un mac chauffe-t-il suffisament pour servir de fer à repasser ?



Déjà, là, ça limite, c'est pas tous les Mac, faut avoir un Palourde ou un iMac G3, ce sont les seuls a avoir une poignée 



Pour la chaleur, on peut toujours faire "à l'ancienne" : ouvrir le boîtier du Mac, et remplir de braises bien chaudes, hein !


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, là, ça limite, c'est pas tous les Mac, faut avoir un Palourde



Pour les gaufres c'est pas terrible, c'est ... enfin le mouflet d'une copine à essayé avec de la crème pâtissière et de la crème de marrons...


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Des morts..., beaucoup de morts ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Des morts..., beaucoup de morts ici.


:sleep:

Et après on veut proscrire les appels au lynchage disco?


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Ba oui.

Que celui qui n'a jamais péché me lance le premier petit pois.

Et que celui qui n'a jamais pêché me lance le premier petit poisson.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ba oui.
> 
> Que celui qui n'a jamais péché me lance le premier petit pois.
> 
> Et que celui qui n'a jamais pêché me lance le premier petit poisson.


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Oh!!!
Une piscine


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et que celui qui n'a jamais pêché me lance le premier petit poisson.





kasarus a dit:


> Oh!!!
> Une piscine



un poisson vert ? 

bah, suis classique moi ... les poissons je le prefere quand meme rouge


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

> tirhum
> Ce message a été supprimé par Nephou. Motif: un mélange de règlements de comptes, d&#8217;appel au lynchage disco et pertes liées



Une vanne...


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Combien de temps avez vous passé sur votre mac Aujourd'hui ?
> perso 7h depuis ce matin. ()






Je cherche une application type _AppleScript ou Automator_ pour calculer mon temps passé derrière l'écran ? Je sais que je suis au bar et que les questions comme celle-là dérangent seulement je ne sais pas où la poser. J'ai lu ce fil qui traite du temps passé derrière sa machine, alors je m'engouffre. Donc, au risque de me répéter, je cherche une application pour calculer le temps de veille de l'écran.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juin 2008)

Attention geek en puissance 

Tu n'as qu'à compter le nombre de cigarette dans ton cendrier et multiplier par le temps moyen de fumage et d'ajouter le temps entre 2 cigarettes 

Cf. ton bureau.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je cherche une application type _AppleScript ou Automator_ pour calculer mon temps passé derrière l'écran ? Je sais que je suis au bar et que les questions comme celle-là dérangent seulement je ne sais pas où la poser. J'ai lu ce fil qui traite du temps passé derrière sa machine, alors je m'engouffre. Donc, au risque de me répéter, je cherche une application pour calculer le temps de veille de l'écran.



Sinon, une recherche effectuée dans le forum "Applications" devrait te permettre de trouver deux/trois logiciels tout faits comme ça


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Attention geek en puissance
> 
> Tu n'as qu'à compter le nombre de cigarette dans ton cendrier et multiplier par le temps moyen de fumage et d'ajouter le temps entre 2 cigarettes
> 
> Cf. ton bureau.....



:hein: J'arrive à un total supérieur au nombre d'heures d'une journée  je devrais le vider plus souvent !  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, une recherche effectuée dans le forum "Applications" devrait te permettre de trouver deux/trois logiciels tout faits comme ça



Oui, c'est là que je vais chercher


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cher jeune,
> 
> Tu as un mac, tu en es fier et très content, c'est bien.
> Tu viens de passer 7 heures "dessus" (hum...) et tout esbaudi de cette performance tu brûles de le dire à quelqu'un, persuadé qu'un tel exploit te vaudra rire de sympathie, connivence et même, n'ayont pas peur des mots, admiration.
> ...



J'aime ton esprit critique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'aime ton esprit critique...



De toute façon avec lui t'as pas vraiment le choix...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, oui, on pourrait fusionner, bonne idée : combien de temps, aujourd'hui, avez-vous passé à faire du repassage ?
> 
> Ah ouais, ah ouais, ah ouais !
> 
> Bon, je commence (lol) : 0 pour l'instant ! (mdr)



Pour ma part, je sais toujours pas ce que sais le repassage...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pour ma part, je sais toujours pas ce que sais le repassage...



C'est quand tu manges pas trop gras, pas trop salé, pas trop sucré et que tout le monde se tient bien, finis sa bouchée avant de parler et s'essuie la bouche après avoir bu.

Un repas sage.

Depuis que j'ai des mômes, je ne pratique plus.
Et c'est tant mieux - parce que c'est assez chiant, tout compte fait.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quand tu manges pas trop gras, pas trop salé, pas trop sucré et que tout le monde se tient bien, finis sa bouchée avant de parler et s'essuie la bouche après avoir bu.
> 
> Un repas sage.
> 
> ...



Merci  ! J'était complètement dans le flou  ! Maintenant j'y vois plus clair... 

_Édit : pour ce qui est donc du "repas-sage", avec deux morveux, je pratique plus non plus... :rateau:_


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'aime ton esprit critique...


Nan c'est un pragmatique, pur jus


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Combien de temps avez vous passé *sur* votre mac Aujourd'hui ?
> perso 7h depuis ce matin. (je précise pour jaipastoutcompris) je suis encore en cours hihi
> ...



Je n'ai pas bien compris la question 

Et tu veux que je t'envoie une photo de moi _assis_ sur mon Mac  
C'est ça ?
Bon, je vais voir ce que je peux faire. 

Mais, sur le fond, j'aime mieux être assis sur une chaise
Enfin, c'est juste un avis personnel
Je ne cherche pas à imposer quelque position que ce soit
Je suis très tolérant
Chacun fait ce qui lui plaît
Tous les gôuts sont dans la nature
_De gustibus, non disputandum est_
Etc.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

nan, rien...


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> nan, rien...



Ah! je vois que, comme moi, tu t'es trompé de fil

En fait, ce qui m'a égaré, c'est le post #11 de Ponk

(très bien dans l'ensemble, au demeurant, qu'il en soit remercié )

Mais, comme je n'avais pas lu le début du fil et que Ponk parlait (je le cite) de "l'enthousiasme beat", j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'un sujet sur la Beat Generation
Tu sais, ces écrivains des années 50 qui passaient leur temps à voyager
(W. Burroughs, Bryon Gysin)
Mais qui, profitaient des ouvertures pour goûter à divers produits de la cuisine locale (entre le Mexique et Tanger)
Alors, en fin de repas, les herbes et/ou les champignons avaient une action stimulante sur leur fibre imaginative
Et ils se mettaient à écrire (on peut les comprendre)
Mais ensuite, ils prenaient des ciseaux, et ils découpaient tous leurs textes et ils les recollaient de manière aléatoire


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

_Combien de temps passé_ à dormir ?
_Combien de temps passé_ avec votre partenaire ?
_Combien de temps passé_ aux wc ?
_Combien de temps passé_ dans les transports ?
_Combien de temps passé_ à travailler ?
_Combien de temps passé_ à chercher ?
_Combien de temps passé_ à rédiger cette réponse ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> _Combien de temps passé_ à dormir ?
> _Combien de temps passé_ avec votre partenaire ?
> _Combien de temps passé_ aux wc ?
> _Combien de temps passé_ dans les transports ?
> ...


c'est sûr, ça doit faire un moment que t'y es...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

Et combien de temps passé à compter le temps passé ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et combien de temps passé à compter le temps passé ?


 
Tout dépend si tu prends en compte le temps passé à compter le temps passé ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout dépend si tu prends en compte le temps passé à compter le temps passé ! :mouais:



Bien entendu, c'est un algorithme tout ce qu'il y a de récursif !


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, c'est un algorithme tout ce qu'il y a de récursif !


 
Oui m'enfin tout s'embrouille dans ma tête quand j'essai d'ajouter le temps passer à compter le temps que j'ai passé devant mon mac et que j'ajoute le temps de la reflexion à savoir si oui ou non je vais compter le temps que j'ai passé à compter le temps que je passe devant mon mac !

Allez je vais prendre un calmant....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout dépend si tu prends en compte le temps passé à compter le temps passé ! :mouais:



disons que si tu comptes le temps passé à compter le temps passé, il te faut prendre en compte le temps passé à compter le temps passé...


.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> _Combien de temps passé_ à dormir ?
> _Combien de temps passé_ avec votre partenaire ?
> _Combien de temps passé_ aux wc ?
> _Combien de temps passé_ dans les transports ?
> ...



pour le troisième point, cela dépend:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En fait, ce qui m'a égaré, c'est le post #11 de Ponk


Ah, mince !
Tu m'en vois contrit (non, non, pas la musique pour rougeauds en chapeau de cow-boy)

Mais...


CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais ensuite, ils prenaient des ciseaux, et ils découpaient tous leurs textes et ils les recollaient de manière aléatoire


C'est un peu comme ça que je pense - du coup, à la sortie...

Et combien de temps passé à essayer de recoller les morceaux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2008)

COMBIEN DE TEEEEEEEEEMPS, COMBIEEEEEEEEEN DE TEEEEEEEEEMPS?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

Khomeny taille meuh :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Khomeny taille meuh :rateau:


C'était toi Pompon dans "La Classe"


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> sur mon mac, habituellement je ne passe pas trop de temps, voire même pas du tout.
> 
> Il a beau presque tout faire, il ne fait pas encore pèse personne et machine à café.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris la question
> 
> Et tu veux que je t'envoie une photo de moi _assis_ sur mon Mac
> C'est ça ?
> Bon, je vais voir ce que je peux faire.





LHO a dit:


> nan, rien...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, c'est un algorithme tout ce qu'il y a de récursif !


:love:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Khomeny taille meuh :rateau:


So long...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu m'en vois contrit (non, non, pas la musique pour rougeauds en chapeau de cow-boy)



Tu fais bien d'en parler. Je vais aller compter le temps que j'ai passé hier à écouter ma collection de DVD de Dolly Parton sur mon Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu fais bien d'en parler. Je vais aller compter le temps que j'ai passé hier à écouter ma collection de DVD de Dolly Parton sur mon Mac



Ben dis donc, elle, c'est pas "Silicon valley", c'est "silicone mountains"


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, elle, c'est pas "Silicon valley", c'est "silicone mountains"


 
Oui mais y'a aussi de la "valley".....


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

Oué, mais pas silicon, je pense...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais y'a aussi de la "valley".....



Ça, c'est sûr, soit elle a dépassé la date fraicheur, soit elle a bouffé un truc qu'avait bouffé quelque chose  :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est sûr, soit elle a dépassé la date fraicheur, soit elle a bouffé un truc qu'avait bouffé quelque chose  :mouais:



C'est un algorithme récursif, pour sûr :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu fais bien d'en parler. Je vais aller compter le temps que j'ai passé hier à écouter ma collection de DVD de Dolly Parton sur mon Mac



Chut, il ya quand même un petit club ici dont la quête frénétique inassouvie les oblige à se rabattre sur ce genre de modèle :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2008)

Faut quand même avoir la dalle, là... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Chut, il ya quand même un petit club ici dont la quête frénétique inassouvie les oblige à se rabattre sur ce genre de modèle :rateau:





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut quand même avoir la dalle, là... :mouais:



surtout que là, elle fait vraiment peur... 





























.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ()
> 
> 
> 
> ...






On se croirait au musée Grévin


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

ah mais je la reconnais... c'est la meuf de SirMacGregor/Cupidon/St John Perse 


Son père lui a enfin acheté un compresseur et des rustines de rechange à la place du nouveau mac prévu à l'origine pour la remettre en forme


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAH*


arrête de faire peur aux gens ('fin moi en l'occurence) LHO....


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

Si je devais me retrouver nez à nez avec cette énorme paire de seins, je crois que l'effet visuel me renverrais aussitôt à mes premiers mois lorsque j'ingurgitais le lait maternel. Et là pour sûr, je me demanderais _combien de temps passé_ à téter le sein de maman.


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si je devais me retrouver nez à nez avec cette énorme paire de seins, je crois que* l'effet visuel me renverrais aussitôt à mes premiers mois lorsque j'ingurgitais le lait maternel*. Et là pour sûr, je me demanderais _combien de temps passé_ à téter le sein de maman.




Non aux produits non issus de l'AB®


----------

